# Advice on backpack blowers...  Husqvarna BT150??



## JW2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Im in the market for a backpack blower but would like to know what to look for. We have a Stihl BR320 at work that I use every now and then and seems to be pretty powerful. What i'm looking for is something that will be powerful enough to use on a yard that's a little bigger than the average yard (3+ acres). We have trees for days and tons of driveway and sidewalks to blow. Need something that can handle wet leaves and wet grass clippings and a large quantity of leaves in the fall. I have been told to look at the CFM number as well as the MPH. The one I have found is at Lowes. It's a Husqvarna BT150. One of the reviewers on the site says that the specs are wrong online and that the real specs are:

50cc, 251mph airspeed, and ~740cfm

I have looked at the Husky website and this is more powerful than the midrange models they have online. I'm guessing this is because the BT150 is a 2 cycle and all the others on their site are 4 cycle (I have heard there is a new law on 2 cycle engines). I guess my question is; is this a good, powerful blower at this price, or should I save some more green and just go with a Stihl or Husky from a REAL DEAL lawn maintenance retailer? 

Link to the one at Lowes is: 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_192729-8688...L=/pl_Backpack+Blowers_4294821019_4294937087_

Thanks for any info.

Jeff


----------



## deadend (Sep 6, 2010)

Probably not what you wanna hear but go buy a Redmax 7100.  It will cost more but you will get it back in time savings and durability.  I have that Husky blower and it's ok but not up to par for blowing leaves.  I don't like the Stihl blowers though I am a fan of all of their other products.  Forget that Stihl 4-mix junk.  Buy right and buy once.


----------



## JW2 (Sep 6, 2010)

deadend said:


> Probably not what you wanna hear but go buy a Redmax 7100.  It will cost more but you will get it back in time savings and durability.  I have that Husky blower and it's ok but not up to par for blowing leaves.  I don't like the Stihl blowers though I am a fan of all of their other products.  Forget that Stihl 4-mix junk.  Buy right and buy once.



I was told that Redmax was taken over by Husky, is that not the case?


----------



## jhegwood (Sep 6, 2010)

*Stihl all the way.*

By brother in law who is in the landscape business uses a BR500 everyday and let me tell you it is awesome.  It handles everything we throw at it. Wet leaves, large amounts of grass anything that we ask it to do it handles.  just my 2 cents.


----------



## JW2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. Can anyone tell me what specs I should be looking for?


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a hard time believing that a 50cc motor can put out 740 cfm.  Just doesn't seem possible.

As far as blowers...stay away from the older BR600s...lots of issues...but they seem to have gotten them fixed in the last year.  Nothing is going to move wet leaves like you want them too...but you're right...it is cfms that you want.

Redmax and Shindawa are probably the two best blowers on the market.  I just picked up a 1 year old Shindy EB802 and really like it.  A bit on the heavy side, but it moves stuff.  Before that, had a Kawasaki 700b that was a lot lighter, but didn't have quite the power.

You can save a ton of money if you buy used.  I picked up the Shindy for $225.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 7, 2010)

I guess I should've added....anything over 700cfms is really good and should do what you want it to do.


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 7, 2010)

Big Stihl or big Shindaiwa. Been runnin blowers for 30 years. Take out spark resistor as soon as you purchase it. and 2 cycle likes to be run wide open. use optimol for mix oil if you can find it.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 7, 2010)

top of the line redmax will do ya...


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 7, 2010)

If you don't mind spending the money the Big Boy is going to be the Red Max EBZ8050. No way the Husky BT150 is putting out 740cfm. There big boy BT180 according to their website puts out less around 650 cfm with a 72cc engine. I'd have say typo on Lowes


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 7, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> Take out spark resistor as soon as you purchase it.



How difficult is that to do?


----------



## RoadRunner14 (Sep 10, 2010)

I call Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- on the Husky. I run a Stihl BR 600 mag. and its great. Light weight, powerful, a great blower for the money. I also like the way the engine is fully covered by plastic, in case you might happen to drop it, it will with-stand the impact. My blower rack on my trailer decided to break one day at 60 MPH, the blower has road rash for sure, but it still performs like new.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Sep 11, 2010)

I use my Redmaz EBZ8000, and its the best I have ever owned!


----------

